# Mafia- Rise of the OCs [Day Three]



## Sylph (Apr 11, 2010)

_Yet again the surrounding area of the players changed while they slept that night, more peacefully than last due to the death of one Mafia. The surrounding area shifted from the cold dungeon to a a more...warmer climate. The sun is shining down on the backs of the sleeping players, the sound of waves washing on a sandy shore. One by one the players awake, some confused as to why they were on a beach with coconut trees. They then look at one another, counting numbers on whom was still around, they found that they were one short. It wasn't until Flora and Ashes knocked over a pile of Coconuts that they found the poor victim of the night's murder.

Buried in the pile of coconuts, a vine wrapped tightly around her neck, was none other than Zora._

*Zora is dead. She was not Mafia.

48 hours to nominate. Get to it.*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 12, 2010)

D: Zora... Why.... Um. At least we already killed one Mafia? Or Lee did, anyway. WE MIGHT WIN YET. 

I'm not that surprised that Midnight was Mafia. That would explain why she was so intent on nominating random people... 

And why Zora? As far as I can tell, she has done nothing.


----------



## Sylph (Apr 26, 2010)

The sky sparked, the wrath of the gods being made aware of. As the sky turns into a flurry of fury, a single bolt strikes down a member of the living masses. Everyone turned and looked at the poor fool that have been killed by the fickle god above.

*blazheiro889 is dead, they were not Mafia
24 hours to send in night actions*


----------

